# Fixing a hole in microwave



## retiredtraveler (Aug 17, 2019)

I took the microwave (tabletop) out to the garage this morning to sand down the rust spots and was going to repaint (I have OEM microwave paint). Well I kept scraping and scraping until a hole opened up. If I had paid attention a few years ago, I could have stopped this.
   Anyway, does anyone know if I can use some type of epoxy to fill the hole? I've been all over the net. Most articles tell you, replace it. A few people have mentioned two-part epoxy, but I don't know if there is a downside to it.
   Anyone familiar with this? A new one is $150 or so (this is a 1.4 cf model) and I try to fix whatever I can myself. But, I have no experience with this.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2019)

Sorry can't help!! ...but rust spots?...wow!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 17, 2019)

Replace the oven.  You cannot refill the hole without taking a major chance on microwave leakage, very dangerous.  $150 is chicken feed compared to the risk.  Come on, spend a few bucks.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 17, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Holly, replace the oven.  You cannot refill the hole without taking a major chance on microwave leakage, very dangerous.  $150 is chicken feed compared to the risk.  Come on babe, spend a few bucks so I ca sleep better nights.


Absolutely! Epoxy will not block microwave radiation.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 17, 2019)

The metal box plus the mesh in the window form what is known as a Faraday Cage which prevents microwaves from escaping the unit. If you plug the hole with a non metallic epoxy, the rf may pass through your patch and could be harmful. The actual effect of a hole in a Farady Cage depends upon the frequency of the microwave and the size of the hole. If you look through the window of your microwave oven you will see a woven wire mesh. The spaces between the intersecting wires of the mesh are the hole size the mfg has determined form an adequate barrier to the units energy.

Frankly, I would scrap the oven. If you have that much rust damage in one spot it is likely there is more damage currently covered by paint.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 17, 2019)

Please replace the oven. You can find them for $10. or so at most thrift stores if you don't want to spend for a new one.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

_You can get a decent oven under $100. Even less. _


----------



## Gemma (Aug 17, 2019)

How old is that microwave @retiredtraveler ?  I've never heard of one rusting.  
I would tend to agree with others here and go out and buy a new one, instead of repairing it.


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2019)

Funny, I've never owned a microwave.  When I was married (37 years ago) my wife was very excited about getting one but I never liked how some foods tasted when they came out - especially baked potatoes, which were gummy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2019)

Don't be penny wise and pound foolish!






It's time for a new microwave.


----------



## toffee (Aug 18, 2019)

dont mess about with electrics especially microwaves - go out and buy a new one -safer all round !


----------



## terry123 (Aug 18, 2019)

You can get a good one for around $40-$50.00.  Too much risk trying to fix one.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 18, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I took the microwave (tabletop) out to the garage this morning to sand down the rust spots and was going to repaint (I have OEM microwave paint). Well I kept scraping and scraping until a hole opened up. If I had paid attention a few years ago, I could have stopped this.
> Anyway, does anyone know if I can use some type of epoxy to fill the hole? I've been all over the net. Most articles tell you, replace it. A few people have mentioned two-part epoxy, but I don't know if there is a downside to it.
> Anyone familiar with this? A new one is $150 or so (this is a 1.4 cf model) and I try to fix whatever I can myself. But, I have no experience with this.


Most articles tell you to replace it because what you are contemplating is risky & dangerous. 
This IS definitely penny wise, pound foolish and something my dad would try but it’s definitely  not recommended and truly UNSAFE. 
Think about it. Microwaves leaking into your environment. It’s crazy


----------



## terry123 (Aug 18, 2019)

win231 said:


> Funny, I've never owned a microwave.  When I was married (37 years ago) my wife was very excited about getting one but I never liked how some foods tasted when they came out - especially baked potatoes, which were gummy.


Never had a gummy potato from the microwave!  Always fresh and flaky.  Best way to cook them.  Oven heats up house.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

Your life and family lives are worth a lot more than $150... And I am sure if you shop around you will find one on sale somewhere... But why risk anyone's life...


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 18, 2019)

Easy fix. I soldered a lid from a can at bottom of hole (on the outside) and repainted with microwave paint. The interior of the microwave is nothing but thin metal painted with enamel. All is well.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

I just can't imagine doing that,  for either health or safety sake.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Easy fix. I soldered a lid from a can at bottom of hole (on the outside) and repainted with microwave paint. The interior of the microwave is nothing but thin metal painted with enamel. All is well.



Good Job!  Now, all you have to worry about is lead "vapors" from the solder potentially getting into your food/air if you run the appliance long enough to get the solder fairly hot.  Not to worry, however, as it usually take years of exposure to lead before the poisoning occurs.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 18, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I just can't imagine doing that,  for either health or safety sake.



Neither can I! I'd just as soon do without a microwave than risk my health and life. And also possibly burning down your house. It just isn't worth saving a few bucks. Don't fool around with electrical  stuff. 

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/microwaves-can-be-a-fire-hazard-040413.html


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2019)

The sides of the microwave are just metal.  I have one sitting here that I am going to dispose of because it is rusted so badly.  No holes but it doesn't matter. Re lead.  The new solders have a low lead content.  I believe there is a method that can check if your microwave is leaking.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 18, 2019)

Well, no sweat off my back. Just trying to be helpful. But we know how that goes.


----------



## Trade (Aug 18, 2019)

Happy birthday to my microwave. According to the label on the back it was manufactured in August of 1998. So it's old enough to buy booze now. No rust issues, probably because it's inside.  The only issue is the Led display is partially burned out so you can't read the time. You just have to hope you punched in the right numbers. One time my wife was heating up a jar of peanut butter to make it soft. We keep it in the fridge after it's opened. I know, you don't have to, but we do. So I guess she was going for 33 seconds and thought she hit the 3 pad twice. But she must have hit it 3 times instead. After a while I noticed that it seemed like the microwave had been running for quite a while so I asked her what she was heating up? Long story short I had to get that jar out with two potholders and the peanut butter was burnt black. Had to toss the whole thing in the garbage.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 20, 2019)

Unless it's exterior cosmetic/chassis metal only I'd probably get a new one. Rust on appliances can come from using harsh cleaners and/or poor ventilation. Many wipe the object or surface with a cleaner but if they used too much and didn't a rinse wipe with damp cloth sooner or later they start eating that the paint/surface. Especially if there is little or no grease or dirt residue to use up the cleaners. Also just one minor nick in the surface of the paint can turn into rust over time.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 20, 2019)

I use mine each morning to heat bacon that is already precooked.  I wipe out with a dish cloth and never let it get dirty.  My daughter on the other hand seems like she never cleans hers and I would not use it for anything for myself.


----------

